# Utility vehicle?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This one happens to be on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4510416927&category=63734 but I see them occasionally in my travels. They typically can't be licensed for road use, but it sure looks handy to have on an industrial site, park land, farm, etc. Heavier duty than the typ. motorcycle manufacturer's utility vehicle, and still affordable (saw 3 on Ebay sell for around $3000 new in California recently). So what do you guys think of something like this vs. a Kawasaki Mule, etc?


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I've seen these little critters (or a similar variant) on a number of university campuses. Limited ground clearance & low traction on wet grass/muddy ground is a fairly significant drawback. They were used to do light lawn maintenance & to ferry stuff back & forth from buildings and storage/loading docks.

I'd rather have a Mule/Gator/etc.

-=A=-


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They have or had don't know if they still do or not haven't been there in about 7 years. But they had a lot of them at a paper mill but they were made by Daotsue not sure if i spelled that right. They were nice little trucks they bought them to replace there wore out Cushman carts.


----------

